# Abu 6500cl



## 13lbflounder (May 4, 2008)

Hello folks.
Does the ABU 6500 CL make a fine surf casting reelL?


----------



## 13lbflounder (May 4, 2008)

Let me try it like this....
Howdy . Does anyone cast a ABU 6500 CL? If so, how do ya like it? And, is there a post on here listing all the 6500 series reels and benefits of each model, or lack of?
Thanks.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i think the correct model is 6600cl.
like the 6600cl rocket, orange, dome plate.

thats a ODM'd version for the big chain stores i believe

people say the CLs are of cheaper make the then CS abu direct reels. but i dont believe there is any difference at all =T :shrug:


----------



## Fireball (Aug 15, 2005)

The ambassadeur CLs are just like the other ambassadeurs...except they have CL put on them when they are being produced for department stores or large retailers like Walmart, K Mart, Sears, etc.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

13lbflounder, the Abu 6500 CL (Big Game Collection) is a fine surf casting reel for lures and the like. With the levelwind, it's probably not ideal for heavy bait work. Is this the CL you were thinking of ? 









Although the 6500 CL is a fine reel, for heavy bait fishing (like 6'n'bait or heavier), a 6500 CT (Big Game Collection) is probably a better choice 









6500 CL's are part of Abu's International line and were relatively rare here. The 6600 CL's (also known as a 6600 CL Rocket) were sold here with high speed gears and sold through many retailers.

Most of the 5500, 5600, 6500, and 6600 Abus all cast well due to their two inboard spool bearings and floating spool spindle. The major differences are that 5500/6500 reels have a push-button release while 5600/6600 reels are thumb bar release. Cosmetically, there are domed (palming-type) side plates and dual knob side plates (like those on a Big Game). Generally, pre-2007 models will benefit from having a Carbontex/Lapped Stainless Steel drag upgrade as the stock drags are anemic at best. They function best with 12-15lb mono.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

CT is there a reel that ABU makes you don't own... Freakin Hoe!!!


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> 13lbflounder, the Abu 6500 CL (Big Game Collection) is a fine surf casting reel for lures and the like. With the levelwind, it's probably not ideal for heavy bait work. Is this the CL you were thinking of ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Big Game 7000 CL that I use on the beach, and know where I can pick up a NIB Big Game 6500CT for about $100. I already have a Penn 525 and Daiwa SL-X 30 SHA. Other than the badassness of the Black and Chrome 6500, is the BG6500CT a reel I should have?


----------



## 13lbflounder (May 4, 2008)

Yes. That is exactly the 6500cl I bought from Greentop probably 5 -7 years ago. What length and action rod is a most suitable and balanced match for this reel? Naturally, I would prefer to have a rod that could handle bait fishing as well as hurling artificials. Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Cerberus, the 6500 CT doesn't actually do anything that the 525 Mag or the SHA can't do. I feel that they cast a bit sweeter than the 525 Mags or the SHAs, but that's about it. However, if you can get a NIB for $100, I'd jump all over that (if not, lemme know where so _I_ can get it )

13lbflounder, what type and weight of bait are you looking to throw? What will be the split in usage between bait and lures? There is no one rod that will do it all, so you'll have to pick the one that's best suited for _you_. An 8'n'bait rod like a 1502 or a Fusion won't work well throwing 3oz stingsilvers or delicate live baits; a light lure rod probably can't throw 8.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> Cerberus, the 6500 CT doesn't actually do anything that the 525 Mag or the SHA can't do. I feel that they cast a bit sweeter than the 525 Mags or the SHAs, but that's about it. However, if you can get a NIB for $100, I'd jump all over that (if not, lemme know where so _I_ can get it )
> QUOTE]
> 
> Well, it does ONE thing the others can't: makes a perfect matching partner for my BG7000CL. I am into things like that, so that may be enough.
> ...


----------



## 13lbflounder (May 4, 2008)

My experience with surf fishing has been with catching sand fleas and reeling in Pompano, and Whiting in Myrtle Beach. I have fished with big chunks of cut bait too. My best experience was in Tybee Island, GA. I hooked an enormous shark in the surf on cut bait, the shark fried my entry level reel and tail walked several times enough to clear out the swimmers for a while. I mean a couple seconds. lol. I realize I need several different rod & reel matchups for each application. I guess I would like to use my 6500 matched up with a rod to mostly toss big cut bait & live bait fish for the shark that got away. To me, the surf is the most awesome way of fishing. Beats the heck out of any tidewater Chickahominy or James River Bass.
Specifically, I hope to match that reel with Fireballs 12' Tica to do battle with big fish in OBX.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

I like my 6600cl rocket...and like my 525mag better...


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

honestly if you wanna catch bigger fish and sharks..

a 6500 isnt the best value. the 525mag 535mag
or a the sealines 20/30 saltists 20/30 (maybe even 40 if you can grip the spool) are the best bet. 

or use a Newell like i do. alot of northeast surf guys (like me) use newell especially the 229 size.


----------

